# My girl wouldn't eat on milking stand this morning



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

My 4 year old nubian nanny wouldn't come in to milk this morning....so I had to go get her...then she was not anxious to get up on the stand but finally did and just stood there letting me milk. No jumping around as she normally does. She always is hungry and eats rapidly her grain. Her left side is distended somewhat. Has been on and off for several days. I heard a couple of small belches. I have baking soda in the milk stand feed box. But she wouldn't touch it this morning. New hay 4-5 days ago...mostly alfalfa grass mix like she is use to. 

Could she have gotten a bad section of a hay bale...maybe moldy...

My other gal milked fine and was eating. They live together.

Wondering if I should be concerned.

Judy in Indiana


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

How is her temp? Could she have eaten too much grain? Any change in stools? I am always concerned when they don't eat.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would start by getting her temp..101.5-103.5 is normal range...check her inner lower eye lids for color...you want to see deep pink to red...


----------



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

She is 101.6 temp and her gums are pinkish...not real red but not real white. 

I put her on the stand to take temp....she just looked and nibbled a little at the hay still there from this am...

Then I put her back in her pen and she started to nibble on her hay...will go back out in 1/2 hr and see if she is still eating. 

Thanks for your help...hopefully it is nothing....just an "off" day for her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Could be her rumen is just off a bit...temp is not bad..but is on the lower end of normal, it would be a good idea to pull grain a day or two, give probiotics to help balance flora in her gut and B complex as a support...its better to check her lower inner eye lids for color them gums..give you a better idea of anemia...


----------



## Judy7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, I think her rumen was off...she jumped on the milking stand and began to eat this morning...she may have gotten into some cow hay that was a bit mouldy a few days ago...but she seems a lot better today. In the future I will not let her out on pasture if there is left over cow hay still out. Lesson learned.

Thanks for all your wisdom. This is my "go to" place when I need help. You are all just wonderful...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------

